# New A3 - Prices and Details



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Here are the official details on the new Audi A3.

The time table for roll out, specs, prices, etc

This is extremely hot off the press and as normal with me providing early info, be prepared for the dealers not to be up 100% up to speed yet, if you pay them a visit tomorrow.

Info Here Â


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Whoop whoop whoop! Thanks ScoTTy!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks for the information, Scotty. [smiley=cheers.gif]

I'll be paying a visit to Dundee Audi tomorrow to order an A3 2.0FSI Sport. I know that they have not released the list of options but I would imagine that they will not be a million miles from the current A3 Sport option list.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I hope the options prices are though! Quite a hike in the price of a Sport (even though climate is now standard).

I'll be probably ordering a TDI Sport with leather, xenons, bose, symphony. That could be expensive on top of a Â£19,180 starting price.

This may be considered blasphemous, but I am going to make comparisons with an Alfa Romeo 147 tdi 16v before deciding.

It's interesting to read under the Production and Supply section that dealers are going to be restricted to two cars each (one demo and one showroom), and any Standard cars will have to go to customers - so no ordering in advance of need and pre-registering. Looks like they want customers to get their cars as soon as possible, and also limit the number of cars floating about without owners.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's Audi policy to only build cars that have buyers (although sometimes the buyer is the dealership).

The concept at the factory is that cars are made to order which is why you can order a car with whatever options you want and it not delay the manufacturing process. It obvioulsy means for them they don't have car parks full of cars without owners like some of the fleet manufacturers which is good for cash flow etc


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Excellent! Many, many thanks, Scotty!

Right, I'll have a TDI sport with xenons and... Oh, wrong place! Where's that dealer's phone number?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Vagman, let us know how you get on: expected delivery, options, discount(?!).

TIA


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> I hope the options prices are though! Quite a hike in the price of a Sport (even though climate is now standard).


The prices are a wee bit higher than expected, re-assuringly expensive is how I like to think of it. ;D



> I'll be probably ordering a TDI Sport with leather, xenons, bose, symphony. That could be expensive on top of a Â£19,180 starting price.


That's the thing once you start adding on options, such as metallic paint (Akoya Silver will be my choice), leather, heated seats, xenons, bose and symphony, the price really spirals. :'(

It would be cheaper getting a 180TTC to use as a second car ;D



> It's interesting to read under the Production and Supply section that dealers are going to be restricted to two cars each (one demo and one showroom), and any Standard cars will have to go to customers - so no ordering in advance of need and pre-registering. Looks like they want customers to get their cars as soon as possible, and also limit the number of cars floating about without owners.


"Please be advised that Standard model vehicles will only be available for customer sold orders only"

I'm afraid that statement stumped me, ??? ??? but your interpretation makes sense.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Vagman, let us know how you get on: expected delivery, options, discount(?!).
> 
> TIA


Didn't submit order today as option prices not yet available and the order book doesn't open until Thursday. I will use the next few days to choose the options and confirm it to the dealer on Wednesday. 

With regards to delivery, they are guesstimating at 2 months so that would be mid July. 

As for discounts, three words spring to mind......................

...............no way, Jose. Â ;D ;D

By the way, your local dealer should have some brochures for you to drool over. There is a further booklet which provides details on spec, colours, interior, options, performance data, etc....

They are worth getting your hands on, if you have not already done so. 8)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Cheers Vagman.

I guess I might as well order mine to arrive in September as a 53 plater.

The premium over the old model is less than I thought. The old A3 3-dr 1.9 TDI 130 Sport was Â£17,395. With the fog lights, ECC and third rear restraints now coming as standard, the old model would have been about Â£19,000. Plus there must be a few additions over the old model. Therefore the premium is no more than a few hundred quid. That's pretty good.

I'm thinking Mauritius Blue and blue leather sports seats - assuming the same colours are available as in Germany. Although a contrast in colour between the two would be nice. How prone to marking is biege leather?

I'll pick up a brochure from the Mayfair dealership in London sometime during the week; once the options prices are also available. The configurator on the Audi website should be updated soon, so that I can start playing!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Yer right Karsci.

The 2.0FSI is only a few hundred quid more than the 150bhp 1.8T which it has more or !ess replaced.

Mauritius is one of the UK colours and it does look damned nice on a TT so it would be a good choice. 8) 8)

As for beige leather, it would look great, but, I think that it would show dirt marks very easily and you would be forever cleaning it.

I personally steer clear of light colours and always go for the safe option, i.e. black.

I'd be surprised if the A3 configurator is updated within the next month as they are still selling the old A3 and the configurator always seems to be slow in getting updated. I sometimes mess around on the Audi Germany A3 configurator, but it is a struggle at times as I don't speak the lingo. ;D


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

> I'd be surprised if the A3 configurator is updated within the next month as they are still selling the old A3 and the configurator always seems to be slow in getting updated. I sometimes mess around on the Audi Germany A3 configurator, but it is a struggle at times as I don't speak the lingo. ;D


Hee hee. I've been doing that for the last month. I'm so sad, I even translated their pricelist/options into English using babelfish!

http://konfigurator.audi.de/ecards/2003-04-24/105121970111327040225.html

Yeh, they are a bit slow in updating their website - when the press release for the A3 was issued back in February it was almost a week after it appear on motoring websites before it made it onto the Audi website!

The UK configurator shows the pictures of the new A3 on the opening menu (left hand side, under the A3 icon). But nothing else has been changed yet.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I've clicked onto your car, but can only make out the most obvious options, such as leather, xenons and symphony.

Have you got that in English. :-[

Bye the way, what style of alloys do you like.

I quite like the standard German ones, although the Competition type, which are standaerd on the UK version are quite nice as well. :-/


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Ambition 2,0 TDI 103 KW 6-Gang 24.100,00

Mauritius-blue Perl effect 490,00

Interior: blue/blue/blue/blue/blue silver 0,00

Outside mirror heatable, electrical foldable inclusive heatable washer nozzles 270,00

Spare wheel, place saving 0,00

Ski-Flap in rear seats, including arm rest 225,00

Floor mats in the back 40,00

Storage Pack 185,00

Climate Control 1.390,00

Light package 180,00

Turning mat (?) 60,00

Multifunction 4-spoke steering wheel 110,00

Child seat attachment ISO-fixed 80,00

Electrically adjustable lumber support 240,00

Leather seats 1.350,00

Theft alarm system 320,00

Xenon light 750,00

Symphony with Bose 1.550,00

Total 31.340,00

You can get hold of the Germna price list here:

http://www.audi.com/reports/preisliste_a3.pdf

And my translation here:

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/karoly.juhasz/A3 Pricelist.xls

I like these 17 inch alloys best (colour aswell):

http://www.audiworld.com/news/03/a32/a3l047.jpg

Do you know which are standard for the Sport in the UK? And which ones are available as options?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Wow!, that i some list of options, although a number are going to be standard on UK cars.

The alloys in the picture are called *5 spoke star *design.

These are an option in Germany and I would expect them to be a no cost option in this country in that *5 arm parabolic* design is standard in the UK and both styles cost the same in Germany. :-/

If I can find a picture of the different types I will post them in this thread.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I popped into the Mayfair dealership today (Audi Forum on Piccadilly - don't really know whether it's a dealership or a gallery of Audi design?).

I got a brochure for the A3 with a specification booklet. Is this the same you got? I think it's just a translation of the German brochure - it says valid from 03.03.03 on the back and the standard spec for the models don't match up with the Audi UK bulletin.

As I was reading it, I noticed that sideguard is standard. If so, then the UK car is actually cheaper than the old model, as sideguard was extra.

Also, what colour is the TDI quattro in the pictures, Dolphin Grey? The dark grey alcantara leather seats are also very nice, but doesn't seem to be one of the options - only light grey and black?). That would be a nice combo.

Akoya Silver promises to be attractive, assuming it looks something similar to the sample in the booklet. Silver with hint of blue; quite similar to Avus Silver for the TT.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Evening Karsci,

The place on Piccadilly is the Audi Forum. I don't think it is a dealership as such, but is more of a showcase run by Audi UK. :-/

The colour of the A3 in the brochure may be Lava Grey although it is very hard to tell. I don't know why they don't include a caption with each photo which confirms the colour.

There is a wee bit narrative on page 44/45 which suggests that it is Lava and very nice it is too.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Good morning (almost) Vagman!

Yes, I think you're right. Decisions decisions. So many colours, so little time (and money!) 

So you got the same brochure then. Why couldn't they produce a separate one for the UK market, rather than a rehash German job with a spec booklet that is completely different to what we will get. It's not like they didn't have enough time to get one printed. Anyway, the puka brochure should be here soon.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Do the lights on the new A3 use the same bulbs and reflectors as the new(ish) A4? I can't tell from the German brochure. I'm wondering how good/bright the regular lights would be, and whether xenons are a must. The lights on the first A3 are pretty poor!

It seems odd that the UK spec apparently includes a rear sun blind; this is usually standard on European cars, but not UK ones. Maybe a few gremlins in the info? The German spec looks pretty basic - so much is optional! Still, it helps make me feel better about the undoubted price differential between European and UK models!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Trouble is, the price differential is still there even after adding all the gizmos (and that's with a exchange rate of 1.40) 

I could not imagine them using anything other than the A4's lights - with the economies of parts sharing and all that. On the A4 I've found that the dip beam is good, but full beam not very. And Xenons won't help with that - way haven't Audi introduced dual Xenons like BMW on the facelifted 3 series?

As far as I know, the sun blind comes as standard on the Sport (Ambition) version of the A3 in Germany, and also for the UK. It does not comes as standard on the standard car.

The specs booklet attached to the brochure gave be a shock at first. I thought Audi had reverted to not providing a radio as standard. Then I noticed that it was just a translation of the German docs. Thew!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

ScoTTy, the bulletin stated that an options list and their prices will be published (supplied to dealers?) shortly before the system opens tomorrow for ordering. Unless this is something that will be easily available, could you pretty please with sugar on top post it here?

I know I'm being impatient (so what's new), but it would be nice to know how light my wallet will feel in a couple of months time asap. 

TIA

K


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Of course.

The original bulletin also mentioned engine technical spec documents that I've also asked for.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks scoTTy! ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Bring on the RS3 ;D


----------

